# Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?



## danny877 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen,

mal eine Frage an die Bootsangler von euch:
Bisher habe ich meinen Geber vom Lowrance X-125 ausserhalb dem Boot am Heck, an einer selbstgebauten festinstallierten Halterung montiert. Da an der Stelle aber nun eine Badeleiter installiert wird, bin ich am überlegen ob ich ihn jetzt nicht einfach ins Boot in das Heck bauen soll. 
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht: Der Geber ortet auch durch den Rumpf bei Booten, die aus Polyester gefertigt sind. Die maximale Materialstärke durch die der Geber orten kann, liegt bei rund 10mm.

Mein Boot besteht aus GFK und hat glaube ich keine 1cm Stärke.

Habt ihr eure Geber alle draussen oder evtl. auch innen reingebaut?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

moin daniel 
hab davon auch schon gehört aber ich glaube das sind spezielle geber zum einkleben. frag doch einnfach mal beim händler nach.
grez
andy


----------



## detlefb (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

und hier gibt es einen Lösungsansatz:

http://www.awn-shop.de/Einbausatz_f._Echolotgeber/0410872/produktdetails.html


----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

Hallo,

wir haben den Geber von unserem alten Echolot in den Rumpf geklebt und hatten damit starke Einbußen bei der Signalstärke! Vielleicht ist das Laminat nich 100%ig homogen, aber das lässt sich schwierig herausfinden.
Ich habe im Boote-Forum gelesen, dass es funktionieren soll, und dort wurde empfohlen, den Geber mit Sikaflex einzukleben. Wie gesagt, ich war nicht zufrieden.

Aber vielleicht ist die Variante aus dem Link oben ganz gut, dann kannst du den Geber leicht wieder außen anbringen.

André


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

Du kannst ihn einkleben - den ganz normalen Geber. Dazu muß es sich aber um ein durchgehendes GFK handelt, kein Schaumsandwich. Das Gelcoat runterschleifen, dann den Geber mit
z.B. Epoxidharz komplett eingießen.
Es soll auch funzen, wenn  man ein kleines Kästchen laminiert und dieses mit Wasser und Spüli füllt und da den geber hineinpackt. Hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## FrankHB (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

Moin Daniel,

zu Deiner Frage, ob das bei Deinem Boot geht, kannst Du ganz schnell selber herausfinden.
1. Du schließt alles an (12Volt), nimmst die berühmte Alditüte, dort legst Du Deinen Geber rein und nun ganz wichtig, füllst Wasser in die Tüte. Aber nur so viel, dass der Geber gerade unter Wasser ist. Hälst die Tüte am anderen Ende dicht und nun schiebst Du den Geber mit samt der Plastiktüte über deinen Bootsboden. Dabei beobachtest Du Dein Echolot und dort wo das Signal am klarsten ist, markierst Du die Stelle. 
Ich beton das noch mal, der Geber muß immer im Wasser sein, in der Tüte. Also keine Luft. 
2. Wenn Du ein gutes Signal bekommen hast, kannst Du noch eine Probefahrt machen, natürlich zweiter Mann, bei schnellerer Fahrt mußt Du auch ein sauberes Echo haben; denn es nützt Dir nichts, wenn das Boot aus dem Wasser kommt und Du gerade da Deinen Geber einsetzen willst. Also immer weit nach hinten. Wenn das alles funktioniert hat, kommen wir zu Punkt3.
3. Du mopst Dir aus der Küche einen hohen Plastik tuppertopf, schneidest den Boden raus und laminierst mit GFK-Spachtel das Töpfchen auf dem Boden. Anschließend ordentlich mit Sikaflex noch mal eine Lage umzu pinseln. (das Töpfchen wirst Du höchstwahrscheinlich anschrägen müssen, damit es gerade steht.
4. Dein Geber in das Töpfchen einsetzen bis auf den Boden. Mit der Halterung durch das Töpfchen bohren und befestigen. Die Bohrlöcher wieder mit Sika abdichten, dann einen kleinen Ausschnitt, damit Du das Kabel ausführen kannst, wieder mit Sika abdichten.
5. Nun füllst Du das Töpfchen mit 2/3 Pril und 1/3 Wasser auf.
Den Orginaldeckel auf das Töpfchen und nun brauchst Du nur noch Fische fangen.
WICHTIG: nie den Geber einfach auf den Boden kleben.

Bei meiner Trophy hat das wunderbar geklappt. 
Vielleicht konnte ich Dir helfen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## danny877 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*



FrankHB schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> 
> zu Deiner Frage, ob das bei Deinem Boot geht, kannst Du ganz schnell selber herausfinden.
> 1. Du schließt alles an (12Volt), nimmst die berühmte Alditüte, dort legst Du Deinen Geber rein und nun ganz wichtig, füllst Wasser in die Tüte. Aber nur so viel, dass der Geber gerade unter Wasser ist. Hälst die Tüte am anderen Ende dicht und nun schiebst Du den Geber mit samt der Plastiktüte über deinen Bootsboden. Dabei beobachtest Du Dein Echolot und dort wo das Signal am klarsten ist, markierst Du die Stelle.
> ...


 
wow... das nenne ich mal nen low-cost-Tip #6
Danke Frank, das werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren gehen.


----------



## FrankHB (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

#6 gern geschehen Daniel

Berichte mal, was der Test bei Dir gebracht hat.

Viel Spaß beim Tüteschieben.

Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Echolot-Geber ins Heck einkleben!?*

Geiles Verfahren Frank...


----------

